# The Who's Working Out Thread



## Jambi

Just wanted to start a thread for a daily, "I worked out," spot to keep motivated, etc.

Today was a small workout with just a small walk and jog (just under a mile) around the neighborhood to warm everything up so I could do some decent stretching because my legs and knees have been a little a bit off after my previous workouts and I've not been sleeping well because of the amount of cardio I've been doing in the evening.

My typical workout has been 25 minutes on the bike and another 25 on the stairmaster/escalator looking thing. Get the heart rate up to between 130 and 145 on the bike, then work it up to 160+ and hold it there for at least 10 minutes on the stair master.

Being 290 is rough, but I've managed to work up to the above from only being able to  manage 15 minutes at a lower intensity level.

( I will not be like my patients. I will not be like my patients)


----------



## teedubbyaw

Good work. Keep it up.

 It's hard to stay motivated. I hate hate hate cardio. I do enjoy weight lifting, though. Great stress relief for me.


----------



## 46Young

This morning's workout:

50 reps each: 185# deadlift, burpees, 95# hang power clean, 24" box jumps, 95# sumo deadlift high pulls, 53# kettlebell swings, 95# push presses, 20# wallball - time was 24:24


----------



## 46Young

Jambi said:


> Just wanted to start a thread for a daily, "I worked out," spot to keep motivated, etc.
> 
> Today was a small workout with just a small walk and jog (just under a mile) around the neighborhood to warm everything up so I could do some decent stretching because my legs and knees have been a little a bit off after my previous workouts and I've not been sleeping well because of the amount of cardio I've been doing in the evening.
> 
> My typical workout has been 25 minutes on the bike and another 25 on the stairmaster/escalator looking thing. Get the heart rate up to between 130 and 145 on the bike, then work it up to 160+ and hold it there for at least 10 minutes on the stair master.
> 
> Being 290 is rough, but I've managed to work up to the above from only being able to  manage 15 minutes at a lower intensity level.
> 
> ( I will not be like my patients. I will not be like my patients)



The rower (concept 2 is the most popular) is perfect for poeple well north of 200#. You'll get more of a whole body involvement, with very little joint stress.

You would also do well with barbell/dumbbell/kettlebell complexes.

Keep up the good work! Seeing all of these sick patients scares me half to death ( pardon the pun), seeing their poor quality of life and such. I'm going out like that.


----------



## 46Young

Bro tip! (Taken from youtube's Dom Mazzetti/BroScience)

To sneak in extra work throughout the week, before every shower, do rounds of 10 pushups, 15 squats, as fast as you can. Start with three rounds, and work up to 6-8 rounds, or ten rounds if you couldn't get in a workout that day.


----------



## PotatoMedic

I swam for 20 minutes yesterday.  Today after work I am going to take the dog for a walk for 4 miles.


----------



## J B

46Young said:


> This morning's workout:
> 
> 50 reps each: 185# deadlift, burpees, 95# hang power clean, 24" box jumps, 95# sumo deadlift high pulls, 53# kettlebell swings, 95# push presses, 20# wallball - time was 24:24



I like your workout a lot - very practical!  Any reason you keep same weight for 50 reps instead of increasing?  I thought you build more strength by lifting heavier.




FireWA1 said:


> I swam for 20 minutes yesterday.  Today after work I am going to take the dog for a walk for 4 miles.



Swimming is the best! I try to swim 1000 meters three times a week.  It gets you a full body workout AND some cardio (not as good for cardio as running, but a lot less miserable imo).


----------



## 46Young

J B said:


> I like your workout a lot - very practical!  Any reason you keep same weight for 50 reps instead of increasing?  I thought you build more strength by lifting heavier.



This is specifically for conditioning. I keep the reps and weights constant, but try to beat my best time. I do olympic weightliftng and some gymnstics specifically for strength and power ct


----------



## Jambi

46Young said:


> The rower (concept 2 is the most popular) is perfect for poeple well north of 200#. You'll get more of a whole body involvement, with very little joint stress.
> 
> You would also do well with barbell/dumbbell/kettlebell complexes.
> 
> Keep up the good work! Seeing all of these sick patients scares me half to death ( pardon the pun), seeing their poor quality of life and such. I'm going out like that.



thanks. I've been looking at the rower and I will eventually use it, but I've been taking things slow and one thing at a time for safety.

I decide to start with cardio because I had a "moment of clarity" on just how lacking my cardiovascular capacity was, so I've been doing that (and stretching) exclusively, and will for the next 5 or 6 weeks. From there I will begin adding in weight training if my cardio is where I think it should be.


----------



## Jambi

20 minutes on the bike @ 12-14 avg heart rate 133
27 minutes on the stair machine @ 30 steps/ min avg heart rate 147

I've noticed that my heart rate increases quicker when it needs to and drops A LOT faster when I lower the intensity, cool down, or rest.

I am now getting to the point that I can "out cardio" my legs. :beerchug:


----------



## bbmtnbb

teedubbyaw said:


> Good work. Keep it up.
> 
> It's hard to stay motivated. I hate hate hate cardio. I do enjoy weight lifting, though. Great stress relief for me.



^^^^This!
I have to push to go run or cycle but LOVE lifting weights or stretching.  Moving my daughter's room today-so no time to go run, just move furniture and clean and move more stuff and more stuff.  lol


----------



## Achilles

Does a 40 mile hike in 3 days count as a workout?


----------



## Jambi

Achilles said:


> Does a 40 mile hike in 3 days count as a workout?



Damn rightist does!

Just got done with my workout for the day.

Bike @ 25 minutes + 5 minute cool down then stretching
Stairmaster @ 25 minutes + 2 minute cool down then quick stretch
6 minute cool down on the treadmill from 2.5 to 0.5 

More stretching at home then an evil foam roller.

Tossed in some HIIT on the bike today...wow.

I also just realized that I've doubled my cardio in 8 weeks.  The body is amazing.


----------



## Wheel

I'm drinking beer on the porch right now. Just thought I'd keep you updated. 






In all seriousness though you're making me want to go for a run.


----------



## PotatoMedic

I missed yesterday.  Going for that walk today.


----------



## Jambi

Haven't worked out today because I caught an OT shift.

Debating on if I want to go tonight after work (9ish) or tomorrow morning.

Also, the Jacuzzi is a good thing.


----------



## firecoins

I did crossfit endurance today with bronchitis.


----------



## Jambi

firecoins said:


> I did crossfit endurance today with bronchitis.



dang man(or woman)...and here I am considering skipping the gym because I have a migraine.

This is for you firecoins:


----------



## 46Young

firecoins said:


> I did crossfit endurance today with bronchitis.



I almost went down doing a Crossfit Fairfax WOD with (at the time undiagnosed) left lower lobe pneumonia. We were doing a 15 min AMRAP of 165# power cleans, every minute on the minute do 7 hand release push-ups. We got a call about 11 minutes in, and I felt like I was back in BJJ class getting choked out.


----------



## 46Young

Today's workout:

Three position hang snatch x 8 work sets, one from the hip crease, knee, and just above the floor. 2 second hold in the hang position. The barbell doesn't return to the floor until the three reps are completed. Then, for time, a triplet of 20# wallball, 53# kettlebell swing, 24" box jump, 21 reps of each, then 18's, 15's, 12's, 9's, 6's, 3's. 14:02 was the time.

Yesterday's workout:

Back squat singles @ 87% of 1RM, every 45 seconds, for 15 reps. Same for front squat, after 5 min rest. After another 5 min. rest, every minute on the minute - odd minutes were 185# power cleans with a jerk on the third rep, even minutes were three bar muscle-ups. 10 minute clock. To finish was a 2500m row, 8:50 time.


----------



## Jambi

I called today a no go. I'll go tomorrow morning. Migraine and something I ate es no bueno.


----------



## STXmedic

Today's workout: Run. A chill 4 miles today to shake off the vacation dust


----------



## Jambi

Skipped yesterday because of my migraine, so I went this AM

Jacuzzi this AM because of mysterious sore back muscle (one that's not been sore before. could be bad, but most likely good I think)

Bike @ 25 minutes + 5 minute cool down
Treadmill @ 12 minutes while waiting for my love/hate relationship stairmaster
Stairmaster @ 25 minutes + 2 minute cooldown
Treadmill @ 8 minutes for a cooldown to a HR <100

Stretches and foam roller then will hit the jacuzzi and more stretches this PM before bed.

1. I am amazed at the increase in my cardiovascular capacity
2. seriously, I am astounded
3. Don't ever get fat and out of shape kids because those cheeseburgers will catch up to you!  :lol:


----------



## 46Young

Jambi said:


> Skipped yesterday because of my migraine, so I went this AM
> 
> Jacuzzi this AM because of mysterious sore back muscle (one that's not been sore before. could be bad, but most likely good I think)
> 
> Bike @ 25 minutes + 5 minute cool down
> Treadmill @ 12 minutes while waiting for my love/hate relationship stairmaster
> Stairmaster @ 25 minutes + 2 minute cooldown
> Treadmill @ 8 minutes for a cooldown to a HR <100
> 
> Stretches and foam roller then will hit the jacuzzi and more stretches this PM before bed.
> 
> 1. I am amazed at the increase in my cardiovascular capacity
> 2. seriously, I am astounded
> 3. Don't ever get fat and out of shape kids because those cheeseburgers will catch up to you!  :lol:



That's kind of what I did to drop 40# after finishing medic school - I would do 10-15 mins each on the treadmill, stepmill, and jump rope. Other days were track sprints for variety


----------



## Hunter

Does working a code count as cardio?


----------



## STXmedic

Hunter said:


> Does working a code count as cardio?



No, setting up the Lucas does not count as cardio...


----------



## TransportJockey

STXmedic said:


> No, setting up the Lucas does not count as cardio...



Spoiled brat lol. We don't hav those. 

On another note... Bought one of those door mounted bungee cord home gyms to use at home and base. Done about an hour on it in fifteen minute blocks between calls


----------



## Hunter

STXmedic said:


> No, setting up the Lucas does not count as cardio...






My answer to this ^ is this v




TransportJockey said:


> Spoiled brat lol. We don't hav those.



We do have firefighters though.


----------



## chaz90

STXmedic said:


> No, setting up the Lucas does not count as cardio...



Sometimes one forgets the LUCAS. As awesome as they are, I find their utility is greatly diminished when they are safely in the back of your truck as you're bouncing down the road with a patient that suddenly needs CPR. Whoops.


----------



## Jambi

chaz90 said:


> Sometimes one forgets the LUCAS. As awesome as they are, I find their utility is greatly diminished when they are safely in the back of your truck as you're bouncing down the road with a patient that suddenly needs CPR. Whoops.



I have been on 7 full arrests where the Autoapulse was attempted...each time it fails...every.single.time.

I think chest compressions should count as HIIT!


----------



## chaz90

Jambi said:


> I have been on 7 full arrests where the Autoapulse was attempted...each time it fails...every.single.time.
> 
> I think chest compressions should count as HIIT!



LUCAS>Autopulse. My old service used the Autopulse, and they consistently had batteries fail, bands have to readjust mid compression (mid squeeze really), and had expensive, disposable bands. My new place uses the LUCAS 2, and it's infinitely better. Long battery life with consistent compressions, and as long as it fits on the patient, it's good to go. My only problem with the LUCAS is that there aren't more of them on BLS ambulances in the area.


----------



## SunshineCamo

Ran 3.1 miles at a 8:34min/mile.  Just a little run to finish the day.  I'm trying to get my distance back up but it's hard to find the time!


----------



## Jambi

SunshineCamo said:


> Ran 3.1 miles at a 8:34min/mile.  Just a little run to finish the day.  I'm trying to get my distance back up but it's hard to find the time!



My 12 month goal is an 8 minute mile and the ability to do 5 continuous miles.


----------



## Jambi

Took the night off which makes two consecutive days off from the gym.  I've not had two days of in a row in 5 weeks so I think I'm due.  I also didn't get much sleep the night before.

So I hit the jacuzzi for 20 minutes, stretched, and am going to hit the hay early.


----------



## Jambi

Okay fine. I'm going. Stop looking at me like that!


----------



## brian328

missed my workout today. i'll try and make it up tomorrow with a little extra gym time!


----------



## STXmedic

Was supposed to be my off day, but got guilt-tripped into working out at the station  

CF workout: 
-Push press (10 reps down to 1) and kettle bell swings (1 up to 10)
-6 200m sprints, 1min recovery.

Yesterday's was a 4mi trail run  Was movin' good, felt great yesterday


----------



## Jambi

Just got back from my workout.

25 on the bike
15 on the stair master
5 on the treadmill as a cool down.

I managed 3 HIIT intervals on the bike, but the last 2 were only 30 seconds each.  I don't know what's up by I just couldn't pump the workout out of me.  I just felt "off" tonight. Low energy, muscles far weaker than normal, and the endurance way down.

I did do a quick jog and walk around the neighborhood last night instead of a gym session last night because it was my anniversary. Felt fine last night.

I just feel odd. Like I've got a hidden sinus infection or something wiping me out.  Meh, maybe I need to up my calories for a couple of days and get some good sleep.


----------



## 46Young

Yesterday - Klokov Complex, worked up to three work sets @ 95kg (209#)

Then 21-15-9: 70# kettlebell, swings and goblet squats, time 4:08

The Klokov:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwYbiZwbkuY

Today, 5 rounds for time: 400m run, 12 pull-ups, 500m row, time 26:18

Then Turkish Get-ups with the 53# kettlebell


----------



## Jambi

Took tonight off after my crappy workout last night. I still feel crudy and wiped out.  See how I feel tomorrow. I may just take the rest of the week off, but that idea makes me feel like a lazy bum.

Still losing weight and slimming down though!


----------



## STXmedic

Took the day off from running, too. My knee was telling me it needed a recovery day. Probably going to try and squeeze in some yoga before bed; the wife is insistent on me trying to make it a regular routine...


----------



## brian328

i have been doing these recently: http://www.firewod.com and they are kicking my ***! i am using lighter weights on some of the exercises until i get my endurance up to par.


----------



## SunshineCamo

Ran 6.3 miles a a 8'5"min/mil pace, while pushing a jogging stroller.  I'm pretty pleased with this.  I was sort of trying for 10 miles (to practice for the Tower of Terror Ten Miler I'm doing in October) but I kinda pooped out.  Maybe if I had started before 830 when it was so damn hot haha.

I know I can do ten miles on my own, but if I can do it with ajogging stroller I'll be able to do it even faster without it I figure.


----------



## 46Young

Jambi said:


> Took tonight off after my crappy workout last night. I still feel crudy and wiped out.  See how I feel tomorrow. I may just take the rest of the week off, but that idea makes me feel like a lazy bum.
> 
> Still losing weight and slimming down though!



Is it possible that you're doing too much training volume? Perhaps you're not getting enough sleep and your body can't handle the additional stress of training. Hope you feel better.

Just do some calisthenic drills before taking a shower, nothing too strenuous if you haven't worked out that day. It's important to do _something_ on most days, even if it isn't very intense. Even walking for an hour or half hour after dinner can do wonders.


----------



## Jambi

46Young said:


> Is it possible that you're doing too much training volume? Perhaps you're not getting enough sleep and your body can't handle the additional stress of training. Hope you feel better.
> 
> Just do some calisthenic drills before taking a shower, nothing too strenuous if you haven't worked out that day. It's important to do _something_ on most days, even if it isn't very intense. Even walking for an hour or half hour after dinner can do wonders.



Yup, that's what I've been thinking, so I made the executive decision to take the rest of the week off, gets lots of sleep, and just do "warm up" routines and stretching.  I'm also getting to the point where if I don't do something I start getting antsy.

I've been spending the extra time at night reading to my daughter more than the quick 30 minutes before bed.


----------



## terrible one

Two days ago:

400m
6 tire flips
7 dead lifts 185lb
8 kettle bells 60lb
9 squats 185lb
10 full extension pull ups
X 5

Yesterday:

400m Run
10 Bar over burpees
20 Toes to bar
30 Push press @75lbs.
40 Kettlebell swings at 45lbs.
50 Double unders 
X 3


----------



## PotatoMedic

Sadly have been inactive for a few days.  But today the wife and I went for a 4.4 mile hike!


----------



## Achilles

Last Friday,
2 mile backpacking hike
Saturday: 21 mile backpack hike (about 7-8 hours)


----------



## Dan216

Chest day! Not a lot of time so I'll be doing the pushup challenge here in a bit. 

Which is five failure sets of pushups with five minute rests in between and you see how many you can get.

Last session I got 177, hoping to go up today.


----------



## Dan216

I got 162 pushups in five sets. Wasn't surprised to have gone down.

Set 1: 44
Set 2: 33
Set 3: 34
Set 4: 26
Set 5: 25

I then kept doing sets til I got past 200 pushups. Ended up doing 206 and I'm feeling it today! :lol:


----------



## STXmedic

Heading out for a 10k on the trails right now


----------



## 46Young

Yesterday:

Front squats 6x3 w/ backoff set of 10,

Five rounds for time - ten burpee box jumps 30" box, twenty wallballs 20# ball

Romanian deadlifts 3x8, 45 degree hyperextension with 65# dumbbell 4x8, 95# barbell rollouts 3x25


----------



## STXmedic

10k felt awesome! Easily held a 7min/mi throughout  Oh trails, how I love thee


----------



## SunshineCamo

Just did a little 3.1 mile run at a 8'59"min/mile.  Hadn't been out in awhile. Just needed to shake off the rust.


----------



## terrible one

800m run
5 pull ups 45lb weight
10 push press 95lb
15 kettle bell swings 45lb
20 push-ups 45lb weight
800m run

X 2


----------



## Jambi

I did this today

...because I bought these today

Got them on sale and had a $100 gift card from work because we had a busy summer.


----------



## Jambi

Finally got back to the gym for my normal routine.  I've started to mix in some weight training, but plan to make it half my gym routine starting in about 2 or 3 weeks.  I'm planning on 3 days of cardio and 3 days of strength training...and never cardio after legs! 

Todays workout:

Bike @ 25 minutes mixed with 2 1-minute HIIT episodes and 4 minute cooldown 
Stairmaster @ 25 minutes
Treadmill @ 10 minutes for cooldown

Morning walk back from the tire shop, then an afternoon walk back to get my truck..just under 2 miles.


----------



## PotatoMedic

Tried brazilian jiu jitsu today.  Wow am I sore after an hour of work.  Dripping in sweat and sore.  I need to find the 120 a month and keep going!


----------



## Jambi

Went yesterday and today. Both workouts were the same

Bike @ 25 minutes mixed with 3 1-minute HIIT episodes and 5 minute cooldown 
Stairmaster @ 25 minutes
Treadmill @ 10 minutes for cooldown

Each was followed by a nice long soak in the jacuzzi and plenty of stretching.


----------



## Anjel

Our company has started a powderpuff football team. 2 practices a week until the game at the end of the month.

After the first practice I realized how much endurance I lacked.

So I hit the gym.

Yesterday I did 45 min on the elliptical and worked on legs. 

Tonight ill do the same cardio and probably do dips, rows, and curls.

I really don't know what I'm doing in the gym, but something's better than what I was doing.


----------



## Anjel

Oh and Zumba starts next week.


----------



## Jambi

Anjel said:


> Our company has started a powderpuff football team. 2 practices a week until the game at the end of the month.
> 
> After the first practice I realized how much endurance I lacked.
> 
> So I hit the gym.
> 
> Yesterday I did 45 min on the elliptical and worked on legs.
> 
> Tonight ill do the same cardio and probably do dips, rows, and curls.
> 
> I really don't know what I'm doing in the gym, but something's better than what I was doing.



I'm not sure how your body responds, but for me, I never do cardio (signifigant amounts) on days that I do strength training on legs since cardio relies on the legs.  I personally would end up falling down and killing myself

Keep it up and you will improve.  What worked well for me was that I ignored weight training completely for the first 3 months and did solely cardio.  In that time I managed to go from 15 minutes on the bike to what I posted now.  An hour long cardio workout is now standard for me.  I've decided to keep it at this length and increase the intensity.  I do HIIT sessions during the bike, and I up the step rate on the stairmaster for 1 5-minute period.  It's not much for some, but it's a far cry than my 15 minute base-rate 3 months ago

And just for a reference.  3 months ago when I started I bought a heart rate monitor because I function well when I have something to focus on. In this case it was keeping my heart rate below certain rates. Which for me at 33 was 146. then for the second part, at least now, I tried to keep it up.  Well now I have a hard time keeping my heart rate up high enough, and for the latter part I've seen my peak heart rates go from 170 to 150! For the former I would work at going easy because my heart rate would creep to 150 but now I average at rate below 130 (126-ish usually).  I'm to the point were I can out cardio my legs.


----------



## Anjel

Hmmm maybe that's why I can barely walk today. I didn't do a ton of strength training, I was more trying to familiarize myself with the equipment but boy am I sore.

Thanks for the tips. Maybe I'll stick to cardio for a while. I have a normally fast resting heart rate. 90-100, and I become tachycardic very easily. I'm not sure what a good target HR would be. I have my annual appointment with the cardiologist coming up. I'll have to see what he recommends.


----------



## Jambi

Anjel said:


> Hmmm maybe that's why I can barely walk today. I didn't do a ton of strength training, I was more trying to familiarize myself with the equipment but boy am I sore.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. Maybe I'll stick to cardio for a while. I have a normally fast resting heart rate. 90-100, and I become tachycardic very easily. I'm not sure what a good target HR would be. I have my annual appointment with the cardiologist coming up. I'll have to see what he recommends.



First I will say, and I'm sure you already know this, listen to what the cardiologist says in regards to heart rates and exercise because if you have a cardiologist the game has changed for you.  With that said check out this link:  http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Getti...ity/Target-Heart-Rates_UCM_434341_Article.jsp


----------



## Jambi

Jambi said:


> Bike @ 25 minutes mixed with 3 1-minute HIIT episodes and 5 minute cooldown
> Stairmaster @ 25 minutes
> Treadmill @ 10 minutes for cooldown
> 
> Each was followed by a nice long soak in the jacuzzi and plenty of stretching.



Did my usual today


----------



## 9D4

Started lifting again. Haven't had the time, but I started losing some serious progress. March- August= lost 60 lbs (256 to 196). Quit lifting in August and August- now have gone from 196- 195. So, 1 lb... Ha. 
Did a somewhat light one today. Don't make fun of the light weights, haha. I'm at less than half of what I was lifting before the break :sad: Takes so long to build it up and such little time to lose it.
2 x 30- 60 lb bench presses at (10 each at tight, medium, wide grips)
1 x 30- 75 lb bench presses; same as above
2 x 10- 45 lb dead lift
1 x 5- 60 lb dead lift
2 x 10- 20 lb incline dumbell presses
2 x 10- 20 lb hammer curls
2 x 15- 65 lb rows
1 x 10- 50 lb preacher curls
2 x 10- 25 lb bent over rows 

Feelin' pretty good. Upper body today means legs tomorrow though... :sad:


----------



## Anjel

My partner and I have been going every night at work when things slow down.

Yesterday was a leg day.

15 x3 leg press--130lb

15x3 leg curls---- 90lb

10x3 leg extension----50lb

15x3 hip abduction--- 190lb

10x3 hip adduction--- 90lb

If only my Arms were as strong as my legs lol and even my legs aren't that great. But  I'm getting there.


----------



## Dan216

How about working out when you guys are sick? What do you do?

I decided to take the last couple days off, and feel bloated and fat.


----------



## Anonymous

Dan216 said:


> How about working out when you guys are sick? What do you do?
> 
> I decided to take the last couple days off, and feel bloated and fat.



If its just a cold I still workout moderate intensity.


----------



## Anonymous

Got the 110lb dumbbells up for eight reps on shoulder press today. Feels good to be back in the gym.


----------



## Jambi

Probably not a good idea if you have a fever or a respiratory ailment. Particularly if you go to a gym. It wouldn't be nice to spread it all around after all.

I did a search and came up with this


----------



## Jambi

I should add that fever is why I've not got yesterday or going today. I don't want to spread the cooties.


----------



## Emtsgv

i walked up some stairs the other day does that count?


----------



## terrible one

400m
5 tire flips
10 pull ups
10 thrusters 95lb
10 burpees
40 squats

X 5


----------



## STXmedic

5 miles of hills. Need to work on my core; I felt pretty unstable the last mile or so.


----------



## Jambi

I feel like a fat lazy loser. I have not worked out in nearly two weeks. I still feel like I'm fighting some weird cold and have been just wiped out.  blech.


----------



## terrible one

Snatch @ 70% 2x3
Push Press to OHS @ 70% 1+1x3
Front Squat @ 70% 5x3

21-15-9
Kettle Bell Swing
Toes to bars
400m


----------



## Anonymous

squatted 455 yesterday. on the third rep i pushed so hard i felt and saw a flash, then i got real hot and flush. Once i racked the weight I got a squeezing pain in my head. 

That is probably normal right?


----------



## Jambi

Anonymous said:


> squatted 455 yesterday. on the third rep i pushed so hard i felt and saw a flash, then i got real hot and flush. Once i racked the weight I got a squeezing pain in my head.
> 
> That is probably normal right?



The benchmark for "really wrong" is a prolapsed colon, so just avoid that.


----------



## technocardy

I've been doing Insanity for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## terrible one

15-12-9
Pull-ups, dips, 30 jump rope 
All with a 40lb weight vest on. Struggled on the pull-ups


----------



## STXmedic

6 mile trail today brings me to 30 for the week. Not bad for getting back into it. Hopefully in 6 months I'll be back to 60mpw.

Today's run was awesome! My brother and I both went out, despite some pretty heavy raining yesterday and last night. Incredibly muddy, about 800m of the trails were shin-deep water, and we actually had to swim about 40 meters of the run :lol: Haven't had that much fun on a run in a long time


----------



## terrible one

Friday
9 mile run

Yesterday
Snatch 
60%
65%
70%
75%
3 each
Clean and push jerk
60%
65%
70%
75%
3 each
Front squat
60%
65%
70%
75%
3 each

WOD
400m
30 squats
15 burpees
X 4

Legs are burning today. Football and beer on this rest day.


----------



## SunshineCamo

I ran in the Disney Tower of Terror Ten Miler last night.  I did really good.  Better than I thought really.


----------



## RzaLifts

Heading to the gym right now. Hitting heavy lower body. I think today i can master the weight im squatting right now ( 3 plaet lmao!!!) does anybody go on r/bodybuilding or /fit/ on this forum?


----------



## SandpitMedic

What?


----------



## RzaLifts

sorry for the vagueness.. r/bodybuilding is a subreddit on reddit.com
( reddit.com/r/bodybuilding/ ) 

and /fit/ is a board on the notorious site 4chan.org that delves into the subculture that is broscience.
(boards.4chan.org/fit/ ) Warning : NSFW :excl:



the former being a site I lurk on for kicks before i go to the gym sometimes.
and the latter for basically the same purpose

reddit actually has a few more specifically r/truebodybuilding, r/fitness. might as well give r/ems a peek too.


----------



## PotatoMedic

Well just spent 40 minutes on the exercise bike with low intensity cardio (kept heart rate around 140).  Tomorrow!  POOPOO!!!


----------



## PotatoMedic

Today I decided that I would hike the Cable Line trail on Tiger Mountain and a good way to get back into hiking and to help start getting back into shape. Oh how that was a bad idea. Very steep. But I made it to the top and back down.

Roundtrip: 3.0 miles
Elevation Gain: 2022 ft


----------

